# How to Be a Bodybuilder Instead of a Gym Rat



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

There must be some reason why certain people build more muscle and lose more fat than others. Said another way, if two equally gifted individuals start working out… why does one make significant progress and the other looks like they don’t even belong to a gym?Is it simply a random occurrence – the proverbial, “your [...]

*Read More...*


----------

